# 61.5 being phased out?



## Al_Chicago_DN (Aug 17, 2004)

I was told by Dish that 61.5 is being phased out, is this true? even though the Chicago HD channels are mirrored on 61.5, they told me they would have to install a new dish in order for me to receive the chicago HD locals. I currently have a Dish 500 for 110/119 and a dish 500 for 61.5.
I heard that the new dish 1000 is bad at receiving 110/119. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Al_Chicago_DN said:


> I was told by Dish that 61.5 is being phased out, is this true? even though the Chicago HD channels are mirrored on 61.5, they told me they would have to install a new dish in order for me to receive the chicago HD locals. I currently have a Dish 500 for 110/119 and a dish 500 for 61.5.
> I heard that the new dish 1000 is bad at receiving 110/119. Any information would be appreciated.


61.5 is not being phased out. Even if they take the Chicago locals off that satellite ( which I highly doubt ) all they have to do is repoint the dish from 61.5 to 129. The new dish ( I don't know what they are talking about because the newest dish is the 1000.4 which uses the 61.5 Sat. ) does not use 110 and 119 Sats..


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The only thing that's being "phased out" on 61.5 are International channels. All International channels were mirrored onto 118.7 (a medium-powered FSS satellite) about 2 years ago, and most have been moved off of their old locations at 61.5 and 148, but the remaining Internationals will be removed very soon.

There might also be some reshuffling of HD locals now that Ciel-2 is online at 129 with a bunch of spot-beams, which has greatly increased the capacity for HD locals across most of the country.


----------



## Al_Chicago_DN (Aug 17, 2004)

BNUMM said:


> 61.5 is not being phased out. Even if they take the Chicago locals off that satellite ( which I highly doubt ) all they have to do is repoint the dish from 61.5 to 129. The new dish ( I don't know what they are talking about because the newest dish is the 1000.4 which uses the 61.5 Sat. ) does not use 110 and 119 Sats..


I'm confused myself because I didn't subscribe to the HD channels until I found out they were mirrored on the 61.5. I didn't want to add/replace dishes since I have had excellent reception even in bad weather. 
What is the difference between the 1000, 1000.1, 1000.2, 1000.3, 1000.4? I didn't know they had so many variations for the 1000 dishes!!

Should I only install the 1000.? only for the HD (if the installer confirms what dish is saying), and keep my current Dish 500 at 110/119?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Just get a 1000.2 for 110/119/129. If you're set on 2 dishes, point the second dish at 129.


----------



## dsp81 (Apr 12, 2008)

Is Dish going to continue to mirror all 129 channels on 61.5 or are they going to start moving things around with the EA?

I live in the west and have no LOS to 129, so I was installed using a 1000.4. I have good signal on 61.5, but 72 is around 35 and 77 is around 25. Tried re-peaking the dish and couldn't get any more.

I was thinking about using 2 500s with one pointed at 110/119 and the other at 61.5. My only concern is that Dish is going to start shuffling HD around and I wouldn't be able to get the whole selection of HD if they mirror 129 channels on 72 or 77.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

All of the national HD channels should remain mirrored on both 129 and 61.5 for the foreseeable future. The HD locals are the issue: they could be moved or only available from one sat location or the other.


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Al_Chicago_DN said:


> I'm confused myself because I didn't subscribe to the HD channels until I found out they were mirrored on the 61.5. I didn't want to add/replace dishes since I have had excellent reception even in bad weather.
> What is the difference between the 1000, 1000.1, 1000.2, 1000.3, 1000.4? I didn't know they had so many variations for the 1000 dishes!!
> 
> Should I only install the 1000.? only for the HD (if the installer confirms what dish is saying), and keep my current Dish 500 at 110/119?


Where are you getting all your garbage information? Try reading the forums instead of asking questions.

The dish 1000 was the first designed for reception of 110/119/129.
The dish 1000.1 has never existed
The dish 1000.2 is an improved design of the 1000 for 110/119/129.
The dish 1000.3 has never existed except possibly in typos.
The dish 1000.4 is designed for the Eastern Arc 61.5/72.7/77.
You missed the 1000+(plus) this is a larger dish for 110/119/129 & the 118.7 for internationals.


----------



## Al_Chicago_DN (Aug 17, 2004)

boba said:


> Where are you getting all your garbage information? Try reading the forums instead of asking questions.
> 
> The dish 1000 was the first designed for reception of 110/119/129.
> The dish 1000.1 has never existed
> ...


That's what forums are for, asking questions. There are so many answers and opinions in these forums that it becomes difficult to sort things out.

Thanks to all who contributed to this thread. I had my questions answered, and my dish 1000.2 is being installed as we speak.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Al_Chicago_DN said:


> I was told by Dish that 61.5 is being phased out, is this true?


If you ever wonder where misinformation comes from....


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Al_Chicago_DN said:


> What is the difference between the 1000, 1000.1, 1000.2, 1000.3, 1000.4? I didn't know they had so many variations for the 1000 dishes!!


See http://www.dishuser.org/dishes.php


----------



## dahenny (Apr 16, 2007)

*Echostar 15 to replace Echostar 3 at 61.5*




> PAGES 5 and 6...EchoStar has contracted with Space Systems/Loral for the construction of EchoStar 15, a 32-transponder-capable DBS satellite that, in light of the loss of AMC-14, will effectively replace EchoStar 3 at 61.5° W.L. EchoStar 15 is expected to be ready for launch by the fourth quarter of 2010...


Link provided by *Nelson61...http://licensing.fcc.gov/ibfsweb/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=-162854*​


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

dahenny said:


> *Echostar 15 to replace Echostar 3 at 61.5*
> 
> 
> 
> Link provided by *Nelson61...http://licensing.fcc.gov/ibfsweb/ib.page.FetchAttachment?attachment_key=-162854*​


Gee, I wonder how many more threads will be started by people not understanding what this means.


----------



## peaked (Dec 21, 2008)

1000.3 is a derivative of 1000.2 with different LNB and bracket. I've probably put in about 30 of these "nonexistent" dishes.


----------



## Dishcomm (Jan 31, 2009)

Al_Chicago_DN said:


> I'm confused myself because I didn't subscribe to the HD channels until I found out they were mirrored on the 61.5. I didn't want to add/replace dishes since I have had excellent reception even in bad weather.
> What is the difference between the 1000, 1000.1, 1000.2, 1000.3, 1000.4? I didn't know they had so many variations for the 1000 dishes!!
> 
> Should I only install the 1000.? only for the HD (if the installer confirms what dish is saying), and keep my current Dish 500 at 110/119?


The 1000 is no longer used. The antenna was inadequately sized. There is no 1000.1
1000.2 is an antenna that looks at 110/119/129
1000.4 is the Eastern Arc Antenna for mpeg 4 receivers only. Those models are the 211k, 222( later models typically less than 1 yr old) 612, 722( again later versions) and the 722k..That antenna looks at 61.5, 72,7 and 77.
There is no 1000.3.
The other HD antenna is the 1000 Plus. This antenna is designed for the WEstern Arc. 110/118.7/119 and 129


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Do you mean I can't use my Dish 1000 any more? 

I've had it dialed in on 129, 119 and 110 for 2 years with almost no dropouts - well, I guess all good things must come to an end.


----------



## Dishcomm (Jan 31, 2009)

Jim5506 said:


> Do you mean I can't use my Dish 1000 any more?
> 
> I've had it dialed in on 129, 119 and 110 for 2 years with almost no dropouts - well, I guess all good things must come to an end.


Of course you can. The issue is Dish is no longer distributing/manufacturing this particular antenna.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

peaked said:


> *1000.3* is a derivative of 1000.2 with different LNB and bracket. I've probably put in about 30 of these "nonexistent" dishes.


That's good to know, BUT if you have Dish installation paper with the designator - post it, make pictures - post them. Then we could accept. So far you are the only one ... chosen .


----------



## Islandguy43 (Oct 2, 2007)

Al_Chicago_DN said:


> I was told by Dish that 61.5 is being phased out, is this true? even though the Chicago HD channels are mirrored on 61.5, they told me they would have to install a new dish in order for me to receive the chicago HD locals. I currently have a Dish 500 for 110/119 and a dish 500 for 61.5.
> I heard that the new dish 1000 is bad at receiving 110/119. Any information would be appreciated.


That is news to me that 61.5 being phased out....the majority of my HD comes from 61.5


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Islandguy43 said:


> That is news to me that 61.5 being phased out....the majority of my HD comes from 61.5


I'm thinking the csr thought was that 61.5 as being phased out of Chicago, not being phased out everywhere.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Or Int'l channels being phase out 61.5W ...


----------

